# Metropolis - The Heart of the City (Chapter Three)



## Phoenix (Oct 30, 2005)

With Chapter Two now closed and Chapter One rapidly drawing to its conclusion (only a few posts away now) I am posting this OOC Thread to call on the players to show their intentions on playing the next (and FINAL) chapter of the Metropolis story by showing up and saying hello, I'll also be posting your XP gained very soon (before the next Chapter).

Also it gives me an excuse to do this...


----------



## Bront (Oct 31, 2005)

The Wrath of Taran.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2005)

Gee, Bront and I think alike I see. Wiild dingoes couldn't keep me away from this game.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 31, 2005)

I dread the game finishing, but all good things must come to an end. 

Bring on the grand finale.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The Wrath of Taran.




It's all got to do with Monopolizing the city's trade markets through the underground spply depots and finally building that eighteen story amusement park in your honor right?


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm definitely in. I just managed to hook up with the rest of the party, so I'm looking forward to seeing how Ru works within the group. 

jason


----------



## Bront (Oct 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> It's all got to do with Monopolizing the city's trade markets through the underground spply depots and finally building that eighteen story amusement park in your honor right?



Other than the gates being only halfling sized, that's about right.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 1, 2005)

The Ghost who......

Apologies for the slowness. I don't check the normal board threads as often as I check my subscribed ones.

Been loving it and am disappointed to hear that there is only one chapter to go, Metropolis reprised anyone?? Thanks Phoenix for doing an amazingly cool job.

Who dropped the ball? The plan was for everyone to look at the poll results first and then vote differently to everyone else 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 1, 2005)

Well the votes are in, and it looks like we are only a few posts away from chapter three.  Saying that I'm pretty sure that the following XP Awards will be accurate for the end of the chapter (even after the fight with Hentre) so here we go:

Ru - 5,500xp
Jovik - 5,000xp
Taran - 3,000xp
Ba'aktar - 3,000xp
Ghost - 2,200xp


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 2, 2005)

Cool, the short end of the stick - damn useless bards!


----------



## Bront (Nov 2, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Cool, the short end of the stick - damn useless bards!



Of course 

This the new OOC thread?  Or we keeping the old one?


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Of course
> 
> This the new OOC thread?  Or we keeping the old one?




Let's go with the new one.

Ghost:
The people with a lot of XP didn't necessarily get in a lot more fights, me thinks that your XP total was a little less because you were on holiday for a little and were posting a little slower (I have been giving XP for interaction and character goals as well).

My suggestion? Rip it up at Zimmerman's party, show them all how bards really work


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 11, 2005)

Well then gents, let us discuss this current situation.

I have no problems splitting the party again, if that is what you need.  But let us speak of possibilities, things that need to be done, things that would like to be done...


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2005)

I was only really skimming Chapter One before I joined it, but here's what's outstanding for Ru, at least:

Primary goal: Find out what and where the Key is and return it to the Killi-Kelli-hek (or, if he discovers an alternate, easier solution that gets them out of the Red Lamp, he'd probably go for it)

Secondary concerns: 

* Figuring out what's going on with the deathlessness, or passing the problem off to someone he trusts to deal with it (kind of difficult, given that he doesn't trust much of anyone).

* Curiosity about Ghost's relationship with the ghouls / killing the ghouls so they don't hunt him down later.

* He basically thinks Ba'aktar is the "Deathbringer," so he's not as concerned about that, though finding out he's wrong in that assumption would likely bring the question of what a Deathbringer is back to the forefront.

* Find a way to get one over on Jackal. 

jason


----------



## Fenris (Nov 12, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> * Find a way to get one over on Jackal.
> 
> jason





You'll be waiting a long time bucko


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Tarran is sort of torn, especialy after his last outburst in the cult.  He wants to recover the soul, but he's woried about Vulgrath now, and what will happen to his villiage if Vulgrath falls and Tarran isn't there.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

Ghost has professional pride at stake, Zimmerman didn't say bring Steph back with her soul, he also feels a strong need to go and see Burke and wants to avoid an encouter with his oldies (he's still rebelling and hasn't forgiven them)


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 12, 2005)

Well boys and girls, post what you like, then we can put over and individual storylines into the beginning of the next Chapter....  

BTW, I listed Hentre's trinkets on the off-chance that anybody's character would actually loot them (though loots seems to be the last of anybody's concerns lately).


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Pheonix, any updates in Seas of Blood?  I think we're waiting for a prod from you.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Pheonix, any updates in Seas of Blood?  I think we're waiting for a prod from you.




Sorry, there's been few posts of late and due to the slowness I thought I'd give it a couple of days, I'll go there now..


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey folks, I'm going to be absent for up to a couple of weeks. I'll get online if I can during that time but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 19, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Hey folks, I'm going to be absent for up to a couple of weeks. I'll get online if I can during that time but I can't promise anything.




Righty-o chief, look forward to seeing you back soon.


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Hey folks, I'm going to be absent for up to a couple of weeks. I'll get online if I can during that time but I can't promise anything.



As I mentioned in the other thread, the upcoming holiday will likely slow down posting, at least for a day or two, for most people.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 27, 2005)

So driving through the desert in the dead of night, I was trying to keep myslef awake and I thought about the way the Jackal teases poor Ru. And for some reason the following came out of my poor sleep-deprived brain:

The Metropolis production of The Wizard of Oz
Starring:
*Ghost Hound as Dorothy* (Well, who else can play Judy Garland. Besides you sing the best out of all of us and probably have the best legs, not to mention being able to fit into the slippers.)
*Ru Brike as The Scarecrow* (Well, No Brains of course  )
*Ba'aktar as The Tin Woodsman* (No heart, that a big axe)
*The Jackal as The Cowardly Lion* (No courage, 'nuf said)
*Taran as Toto* (I was going to cast Twitchy as Toto, but we wanted a bigger name. Besides only Taran could fit into the costume and we have some awesome wingd to make Twitchy into a flying monkey) 

And Of course *Phoenix* as All the Witches and the Wizard himself.

The yellow robes cast as the Wiches Guards. Ow ee ow, We oo ooh!
And All the Sewer folk as the Lollipop Guild!

 

Well, I stayed awake at least.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 27, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> So driving through the desert in the dead of night, I was trying to keep myslef awake and I thought about the way the Jackal teases poor Ru. And for some reason the following came out of my poor sleep-deprived brain:
> 
> The Metropolis production of The Wizard of Oz
> Starring:
> ...





That's awwwwful.....


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 28, 2005)

But amusing


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Phoenix.

I sent you an e-mail last week.  Haven't heard back from you.  Please answer it at your leaisure, just making sure you got it.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Phoenix.
> 
> I sent you an e-mail last week.  Haven't heard back from you.  Please answer it at your leaisure, just making sure you got it.




I don't think I did chief, you wanna send it again?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 8, 2005)

Just to clear things up for everybody, Chapter 3 of Metropolis will not be as long as the other parts of the game...why?  Because on January 7th...ish, I'll be getting setting to the other side of the world and be dealing with lots and lots of business and wedding related stuff...  

Now if we haven't finished by then I'll do my very best to post a bit more, but it won't be for long.  For this reason I'm encouraging everybody to pump their posts out to get the game moving at a fast pace so that we can make this last part of the game memorable.

It's been fun guys, and I hope you've liked it.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 8, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Just to clear things up for everybody, Chapter 3 of Metropolis will not be as long as the other parts of the game...why?  Because on January 7th...ish, I'll be getting setting to the other side of the world and be dealing with lots and lots of business and wedding related stuff...
> 
> Now if we haven't finished by then I'll do my very best to post a bit more, but it won't be for long.  For this reason I'm encouraging everybody to pump their posts out to get the game moving at a fast pace so that we can make this last part of the game memorable.
> 
> It's been fun guys, and I hope you've liked it.





I've loved it and will be so sad when it ends.

And right now I am trying very hard to keep in the stream of dog jokes


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2005)

I've very much enjoyed the game. Sad that it'll be short now that I've finally connected with the rest of the PC's, but still excited I got to play. And congrats with the wedding, eh?

jason


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 9, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> I've very much enjoyed the game. Sad that it'll be short now that I've finally connected with the rest of the PC's, but still excited I got to play. And congrats with the wedding, eh?
> 
> jason




thanks big fella


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I don't think I did chief, you wanna send it again?



Doh, missed this comment.

Yeah, I'll send it again.  It was in reference to living Supers.

Congrats on the wedding.  That explains the disapearing act.  Hope to see you back at some point.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone, bit nervous here....  

Do we still have a d20Dazza with us? I so want to torment him with the lovely gnoll woman...


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah still here - torture away 

I just got a temporary promotion so am a little busier than normal.


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Yeah still here - torture away
> 
> I just got a temporary promotion so am a little busier than normal.



As in more work and no more pay?  Aren't those promotions fun?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> As in more work and no more pay?  Aren't those promotions fun?




On the plus side he's sleeping his way to the top


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 12, 2005)

Nope, this one is actually paying - close to a 10k p.a increase (so 2 months worth of that will be handy)


----------

